# Yaratan / Yaradan - Yaratılış / Yaradılış



## FlyingBird

What does 'kurban' and 'yaradana' mean?

Can you give me some examples with both word please?


----------



## ancalimon

Yaratmak: to create
Yaratan: creator
Yaratana: to the creator

yaradan: colloquial (but wrong) usage.

kurban: sacrifice, offering

Example: Seni yaratana kurban olayım.


----------



## FlyingBird

ancalimon said:


> Yaratmak: to create
> Yaratan: creator
> Yaratana: to the creator
> 
> yaradan: colloquial (but wrong) usage.
> 
> kurban: sacrifice, offering
> 
> Example: Seni yaratana kurban olayım.


Çok teşekkürler. 'olayım' tek anlamadığım kelimedir.

olmak=to be / to become

Ama 'olayım' ne demektir?


----------



## ancalimon

ol: be
ola: let be, let it be
olayım: let me be

kurban olayın: let me get sacrificed


----------



## FlyingBird

http://www.turkishlanguage.co.uk/imperative.htm


----------



## Gemmenita

ancalimon said:


> Yaratmak: to create
> Yaratan: creator
> Yaratana: to the creator
> 
> yaradan: colloquial (but wrong) usage.
> 
> kurban: sacrifice, offering
> 
> Example: Seni yaratana kurban olayım.



Merhaba,

Üzgünüm ancalimon ama bunu söylemek zorundayım:

"Yara*d*an" in not wrong at all, on the other hand, it is totally correct and must be "yara*d*an" regarding 
the rule of "yumuşama" here.


----------



## ancalimon

Chaton.marchande said:


> Merhaba,
> 
> Üzgünüm ancalimon ama bunu söylemek zorundayım:
> 
> "Yara*d*an" in not wrong at all, on the other hand, it is totally correct and must be "yara*d*an" regarding
> the rule of "yumuşama" here.



O zaman bu mantığa göre kanatmak fiilinin sonuna da "an" eki getirdiğimizde "kanadan" mı olacak?

Ya da atmak fiili "adan kişi", fırtlatmak fiilinin sonuna geldiğinde "fırladan kişi" mi olacak?

Sanırım bu durum isimler için geçerli. Fiiller için geçerli değil.


----------



## FlyingBird

Yani şimdi hangisi doğru?

'yaratan' ile 'yaradan' arasındaki fark nedir?

İn dictionary there is different translation for both


----------



## ancalimon

İkisi de aynı.

"yaradan" yaygın ama yanlış kullanım.


----------



## 4scom

ancalimon said:


> İkisi de aynı.
> 
> "yaradan" yaygın ama yanlış kullanım.


_"Yaradan/yaradılış biçimleri 17.-18. yy'daki /d/ > /t/ ses değişimi öncesinden kalan arkaik biçimler olup özellikle dini bağlamda kullanılırlar." 
Yaradan kelimesinden kasıt sadece tanrıdır._


----------



## Rallino

Yaradan, dilbilgisi kuralları bakımından yanlıştır (modern Türkçede sadece _gitmek, gütmek, tatmak _ve _etmek_ fiilleri yumuşamaya uğrar); ama çok uzun zamandan beri kullanılageldiği için TDK'ya göre doğru bir sözcük. Dolayısıyla bu kullanımı doğru kabul etmeliyiz.

*Ama* _yaradılış_ ve _yaratılış_ yazımlarının ikisi de TDK'nın sözlüğünde verilmiş. O yüzden ikisi de yanlış değil.


----------



## Gemmenita

ancalimon said:


> O zaman bu mantığa göre kanatmak fiilinin sonuna da "an" eki getirdiğimizde "kanadan" mı olacak?
> 
> Ya da atmak fiili "adan kişi", fırtlatmak fiilinin sonuna geldiğinde "fırladan kişi" mi olacak?
> 
> Sanırım bu durum isimler için geçerli. Fiiller için geçerli değil.



Bence kural böyle olmalı: 
yaratan, firlatan, atan, … “Present participle” (Sıfat-fiil) ler, bu yüzden,_ fiil kökenli_ oldukları için “yumuşama” olmuyor.

bir de şuraya bakınız lütfen: (Özellikle  *Adlaşma* bölümüne)



> Bazı sıfat-fiiller kalıcı olarak isme dönüşürler. Bu durum "yaygın" olarak isim halinde kullanılmalarından ve sözlüklerde yer almalarından anlaşılabilir.
> 
> 
> 
> *Gelecekte* insanlar hiçbir cihaz kullanmadan haberleşebilecekler.
> *Geçmişte* yaşanan olaylardan ders almalıyız.
> Ne güzel yaratmış seni *Yaradan*. (_Neşet Ertaş_)
> Eve gelirken bir *tanıdığa* rastladım.



Bu yüzden :

Yara*t*an Allah (Sıfat-fiil) 
Seni yara*d*ana kurban. (indeed Yaradan=Allah,creator)


----------



## 4scom

Chaton.marchande said:


> Bence kural böyle olmalı:
> yaratan, firlatan, atan, … “Present participle” (Sıfat-fiil) ler, bu yüzden,_ fiil kökenli_ oldukları için “yumuşama” olmuyor.
> 
> bir de şuraya bakınız lütfen: (Özellikle  *Adlaşma* bölümüne)
> 
> 
> 
> Bu yüzden :
> 
> Yara*t*an Allah (Sıfat-fiil)
> Seni yara*d*ana kurban. (indeed Yaradan=Allah,creator)


Kesinlikle katılıyorum.Ayrıca "Yaratılış" ve "Yaradılış" kelimeleri de aynı kurala tâbidir.Hiçbir kullanım yanlış değildir fakat bağlama göre farklılık gösterir.


----------



## Muttaki

ancalimon said:


> İkisi de aynı.
> 
> "yaradan" yaygın ama yanlış kullanım.



Without knowing how to write Turkish with its original letters, which is that of Quran, we can't grasp anything about Turkish. Therefore we need to look at how "yaratan" is written in letters of Quran, that's to say before our language was ruined by Latin alphabet.

I couldn't find a text where "yaradan" is written but for instance "yaratılmış", in Turkish, is written as this: *ياراديلمش*

The letter "*د*" is actually pronounced as "d" in Latin. So, most probably "Yaradan" is a completely appropriate usage.


----------



## Rallino

This has nothing do with the religion or Quran.
Yaratmak is a Turkic word, not Arabic. It is only natural to expect it to obey the Turkish grammar rules.

Here's the comment from Nişanyan: _Yaradan/yaradılış_ biçimleri 17.-18. yy'daki _/d/_ > _/t/_ ses değişimi öncesinden kalan *arkaik* biçimler olup özellikle dinî bağlamda kullanılırlar.

Therefore, both spellings (_t_ and _d_) are correct.


----------



## Muttaki

Rallino said:


> This has nothing do with the religion or Quran.
> Yaratmak is a Turkic word, not Arabic. It is only natural to expect it to obey the Turkish grammar rules.
> 
> Here's the comment from Nişanyan: _Yaradan/yaradılış_ biçimleri 17.-18. yy'daki _/d/_ > _/t/_ ses değişimi öncesinden kalan *arkaik* biçimler olup özellikle dinî bağlamda kullanılırlar.
> 
> Therefore, both spellings (_t_ and _d_) are correct.



What I am saying is completely relevant to the Turkish grammar rules. Without knowing how to write Turkish (not to mention Latinized version), we cannot get it. The example of *ياراديلمش *is a good one to show this. And I don't give credit to your first reaction; on the contrary Turkish language has much to do with the religion and Quran.


----------



## Rallino

I said *this* topic had nothing to do with it. Not the entire language itself, which also is debatable.
Written language is an artificial thing. Rule come and go, and often change radically. It doesn't matter how a word was spelt a hundred years ago. What matters is how it is spelt right now. Perhaps in twenty years' time, we will have another spelling reform. But until then, yaradılış/yaratılış/yaradan/yaratan are all correct.


----------



## Muttaki

Although "yaradmak" is not said in Turkish, the existence of the word "yaradan" / "*يارادان*" becomes meaningful only when you see how it is written.


----------

